# Was für einen web Hoster



## druckgott (10. Februar 2004)

Hallo also ich will im Monat ca 10 € ausgeben.
Was bekomme ich da jetzt für einen Webspace.

Meine Anforderungen sind mindestens

1000 MB Webspace
und 10000 GB Traffic
PHP, SQL, FTP und wenn es geht cgi
.de Domain und E-Mail support ca. 100 Stück

Warum ich so viel brauche, weil das eine Photo Album Page wird.

So also bei Netclusive gibts für 6.99 € ein Angebot mit diesen sachen ist aber kein cgi dabei.

Also es kann auch Billiger sein. nur die Dinge währen Vorrausetzung was ich haben will.

Kann mir da jemand noch weiterhelfen das währe cool.

MFG
Druckgott


----------



## noopen (10. Februar 2004)

liebe Güte war ich jetzt hin und weg von 



> 10000 GB Traffic


sind MB oder?




> Leistungsbeschreibung Webhostingpaket nc 1000
> 
> Domains:
> 
> ...




also eigentlich ist ja CGI bei oder nicht?

 
LG noopen


----------



## noopen (10. Februar 2004)

Ich hab mich da drad nochmal umgesehen - ist ja ein Hammer Angebot..!

Und bei der Webhostlist kommen die eigentlich bisher auch ganz gut weg..
*siehe Link *

hmmm, nicht schlecht ;-)


----------



## druckgott (10. Februar 2004)

Oh jo genau das Paket meinte ich und natürlich die 10000 MB. *g*

Jetzt will ich wissen vielleicht hat jemand ja was besseres für den ca. gleichen Preiß?

Jo also vom Angebot sind die Super aber vielleicht gibst ja doch noch was besseres *g*


----------



## noopen (10. Februar 2004)

normal hätt ich dir *UDmedia * empfohlen, aber da können die nicht mithalten, an Webspace... vielleicht kennt ja jemand noch was ;o)

Zur Not (was aber bei dem Angebot wirklich nicht nötig ist!) schau mal zu dem Beitrag, aber ich fürchte damit würdest net glücklich werden...
*Beitrag *


----------



## druckgott (10. Februar 2004)

Ja da hast recht alles bissl klein von den MB her!
aber danke vielleicht weiß jeamand anderes ja noch was!


----------

